# 90 day report in Chumphon.



## TomTao

My wife and I stopped at the Tesco Lotus in Chumphon on our way back from Phuket today, the Immigration mobile service was there and we asked about doing a 90 day report, one of the officers said that they no longer do 90 day reports there, she said that 90 day reports can be done every day in Chumphon now, my wife asked where and the officer told her the directions to get to the office, you go out of Chumphon toward Ranong, take the loop off the overpass to go north toward Bangkok and the office is on the left near the 7/11.


----------



## TomTao

I took a drive this evening to see if the office was where the officer said it should be according to my wife's translation to her best Engrish, there is what appears to be a new office on the way back into chumphon from the direction of Bangkok opposite the 7/11, it will be easier to know where it is once Immigration have a sign up.


----------



## Song_Si

Good news you having a new office (if people can find it)

a little like the one here in Chanthaburi maybe. Previously the only office was in north of the province at Pong Nam Ron - handy to the Cambodian border but 43km from Chan city, and a 110km round trip for me. In October while cycling I went past a new _Thailand Immigration Service Centre_ in Chan city, had been open a few weeks. That was a surprise.
Top Secret!
Six months later and I have checked, it still does not appear on the main Immigration website, or the Chan Immigration website that still directs people to PNR Office. The result - it is very quiet and I've never waited, no need to get a number and sit down etc, straight to the counter hand over papers, sit down - and they have that day's Bangkok Post to browse for the few minutes I'm there. Just 4 staff. Don't tell anyone!


----------



## TomTao

I went to the Chumphon office yesterday to ask about my annual visa renewal due to the mobile team not attending Tesco on Tuesday because of the public holiday, the officer told me that the mobile team will no longer be going to Tesco because Tesco has refused Immigration permission to use thier facilities anymore, no reason was given. 90 day report, 90 day extensions and re-entry permits are done at the Chumphon office, every thing else has to be done at the Ranong office.


----------



## TomTao

TomTao said:


> I went to the Chumphon office yesterday to ask about my annual visa renewal due to the mobile team not attending Tesco on Tuesday because of the public holiday, the officer told me that the mobile team will no longer be going to Tesco because Tesco has refused Immigration permission to use thier facilities anymore, no reason was given. 90 day report, 90 day extensions and re-entry permits are done at the Chumphon office, every thing else has to be done at the Ranong office.


I have an update regarding the Chumphon office for those who don't already know, they now offer a complete service, no need to go to Ranong at all now if you live in or close to Chumphon.


----------

